# Oxford Find



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

There's an antique/junk fair that operates in the centre of Oxford each Thursday. I've been looking there for watches for a few years and have never found anything of any interest, mostly cheap quartz and fake Rolexes with a few 1950s generic wristwatches here and there. However, today I saw a Longines Ultronic in running order in a display case on one of the stands. Unfortunately for me the stallholder wanted Â£700 for it, based on the fact that it was gold.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Shame the price is so OTT, a very nice watch with an excellent movement. What was the condition like?


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> Shame the price is so OTT, a very nice watch with an excellent movement. What was the condition like?


The condition looked very good; it was nice and clean and running. Unfortunately it was no longer there the following week and, as you say, it was a bit expensive.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

There will be another...


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes I agree the price of gold watches have escalated recently obviously the C.C. saw a tigers eye De Ville at a local fair, trader wanted Â£850.00 not really my type of watch rather leave for Tom Jones but even so thought was a bit steep.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> There will be another...


Hopefully so. I'd prefer stainless steel over gold, anyway.


----------

